# "Hash Plant" strain



## Buzzin like a bumble bee (Jul 21, 2007)

So does anybody know anything about this strain? Good? Bad?


----------



## smokinsiggy (Jul 22, 2007)

There are several types of hash plant happening now . I f by chance your onto Afghani strain then you should be happy or sleepy at the least . Been growing a Afghani X Blueberry and she puts me to sleep with no pain . Seriously good medicinal benefits for me. Thats my 2 bits eh!


----------



## olds442 (Jul 22, 2007)

i have a BC strain of hash plant and its not bad for yeld and vary heavy high it will put you to sleep really nicely i get about 2 lb of good bud and 3/4 of small swag bud from four plants but i flip them when there 4 & 1/2 to 5 & 1/2 tall


----------



## Camulas (Mar 25, 2009)

I have some Hashplant at the moment. Nice, fluffy buds, very potent Indica. Extremely narcotic stone and very pleasant.

This strain has been degraded somewhat in regards to its taste. I find that taste has often to do with growing methods, rather than strain variance and so Hashplant to me tastes like any other strong bud. Very nice.

Oh and hello, first post.


----------



## 9inch bigbud (Mar 25, 2009)

hash plant originaly from India, but is grown mostly in Afghanistan. hashish is made from the plants because there is so much resin on the plants you can litraly scrape it off with a knife. the hash from it is very dark and pliable often call squidgy black or paki black, tacky black other names red seal/ gold seal golf ball, it smells earthey and when warmed in the hands its like clay you can bend it in to any shape you like roll it thin or pick it off and place it in a joint without burning it. iv not seen any propper hash from Afghanistan since the early to mid 1990s. 

The very best of it when its imported comes in the shape of 1kg slabs 2" thick 12" long and 12" wide and will have a gold stamp on it saying approved by the pakistani goverment. when you get that you know its not been cut or messed with


----------



## stoney6283 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bumblebee:

I just started a grow journal for some Hash Plant seeds. Pics, etc... I'm growing indoor. Mothers in soil, cut clones into an ebb & flow hydro system.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/175627-hash-plant-germination-harvest-hopefully.html

Peace


----------



## Procal (Jun 7, 2009)

_




Mex Bag Seed is 2/3 S. African Durban X 1/3 Pakistani Hash Plant._
_The Hash plant side can be brought out of these seeds by use of patience and the ability to pop lots of seeds while having a keen eye._
_In other words no big deal....Any quality grower can do this !_
_I have isolated 2 in this way...No need to spend a fortune on seeds that as with any, hold no guarantees..But when they are nearly free who cares. Remember the strain is 2/3 sativa so they are more prevelent but the Hash Plant from Pakistan phenotype is there for the taking if you know what to do..._
_Happy growing !_
_peace,_
_procal_


----------



## pinkus (Jun 7, 2009)

Procal said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i can garantee not all mex is anything in particular, cuz it comes from lots of places.....including mexico.....i bet there is some mex in mex


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the PRIMAL taste of hashplants..the 'hashplant' you refer to, probably BC hashplant is a big commercial producer that goes well outcrossed, adding an undetone of the primordial. I'm running subcool's juggernaut(team canada) right now. I'd like to make a super hash one day, using nepali, morroccan, and maybe the fire WHITE o.g. ...or some really hard to get genetics from http://therealseedcompany.com/index.php. the pahari looks really good, and they give you the sheboygan free!


----------



## Cyproz (Jun 7, 2009)

HEy try Supreme Hash Plant from reeferman, it looks the bomb.

REEFERMAN SUPREME HASH PLANT


----------

